# Head In A Spin About Spaying



## LolaCockerpoo (Feb 1, 2016)

Lovely Lola has just turned 5 months, and I now have to address the issue of when to get her spayed. I've read copious amounts on the subject, and I'm still unsure what to do. I'm partly influenced by the fact that Lola will be 7 months of age when we go on holiday at the end of July (booked last year before I knew we were going to get a dog) and my friend will be taking Lola for 2 weeks while we're away. I'm terribly worried that Lola might come into season around that time, and that it would be too much to expect my friend to look after her with the potential mess and change in temperament. Also, it will be pretty horrible for poor Lola to go through a season in a strange house without her human family.
It would certainly be more convenient to get Lola spayed at 6 months to avoid her coming into season, but I don't know whether I'm being selfish. There's much debate about whether growth plates close properly with early spaying. So my head is in a spin.
I'd love to hear from those of you who spayed your puppies at 6 months and whether or not, given the choice, you'd do it again. Do you feel that they still matured properly? Have you experienced any problems spaying early?
Many thanks in advance of your replies. I know there are many threads on this subject already, and I have read them all, but I'd still love to hear your thoughts on this matter.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Have you talked this through with your vet?
I have had dogs over the last 29 years in this country. My first two were spayed 3 months after their first seasons - one of them was a nightmare during her season - scaling a 6 foot wall and going off on the prowl for a partner  
Since them I have gone with different vets' advice and spayed at 6 months - one jack russell and now Inzi, Kiki and Dot. No problems, quick recovery... I'm happy.
I think that there are pros and cons for pretty much any decision you have to make. Talk with your vet.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I spayed Maggie at 6 months with no problems. Having worked at a vet in the past I can say that spaying at 6 months is a lot easier in terms of the surgery itself. Spaying a mature dog takes longer and there is more bleeding during the surgery.


----------



## Michele (Nov 12, 2015)

We talked with our vet and Maisie was spayed at 6 months. No problems to report.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

We had Savannah done at six months and would definately do it at that age again. It is good to get your vets view. Personally I have my doubts that the benefits of having a season really outweigh spaying early. Please don't feel selfish you are so far from that.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

arlo said:


> Personally I have my doubts that the benefits of having a season really outweigh spaying early. Please don't feel selfish you are so far from that.


Totally agree with this, to me it is a little like the debate that rages here about immunizations. A debatable small personal gain against the many benefits to the collective of doing it earlier, I'd do it at six months.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

My two got spayed/neutered at 5 months as I wanted to have plenty of time to be home and take care of them as I was either traveling or couldn't be home for an extended time because school was starting. My vet seemed ok with the timing and it made me feel better that I could take care of them without worrying about how long it would take them to heal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I would personally go for early spaying with the girls. Talk to your vet and don't stress over it. I always choose boys just for the facts that you mention, mess, temperament changes, weeks of lead walks and worrying someone's dog will pounce while your out. The whole thing is needless stress for me. If I had a girl I would spay early.


----------



## LolaCockerpoo (Feb 1, 2016)

I can't tell you how much I appreciate all your replies. 

My vets spay from 6 months, but are happy to go with the owners decision if they want to wait until after the first season. I think I've been in a bit of a spin because of the reactions of some dog owners I've spoken to. One made out that I was being cruel not to allow the dog to mature properly. But after your responses, I feel more confident that I'm doing the right thing for me and Lola. I just want her to be a happy and healthy dog, who has the best life possible. I'd hate for a decision I make to detrimentally effect her health.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

There are some out there that feel it's acceptable to try and guilt people about their dogs. She's your dog and you only have to worry about her and you and immediate family. Ignore everyone else otherwise you will be tied up in knots.


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Totally agree here. She is your dog so you decide what's better for you, her and your family & friends. 
All this being said, I also spaded Peanut at 6 months. She recovered very quickly, she has fully matured (if you can say that Peanut will ever be a matured dog because she is mad as a nutcase) and she has not had to suffer the tremors of a first season. 

Coconut on the other hand was neutered once he had realised that he liked girls....what a nightmare. After a week of terrorising Peanut at home, barking at 4 am in the morning because he wanted to be amorous with her and chasing any dog in the park, I took him to the vet one morning and all issues were sorted. We returned back to normal life pretty much instantly. 

My personal recommendation is: do it at 6 months.


----------



## Kindi (Sep 24, 2015)

Penny was spayed at six months with no problems. If I had another bitch I would not hesitate to spay her also at six months. The hardest part was trying to keep her from charging around the house


----------



## Joyce (Jan 19, 2013)

Can someone please help had Kody cut last week by a new groomer he is walking like his back legs are bowed growling when you check him but I have managed to see he has what I am sure is a bad groomers rash he cut him so very short to the skin in some places especially underneath can't BELIVE it please help anyone know what I can put on it he is 3 1/2 years now thanks in advance


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

if the skin is not broken you can use a diluted mix of apple cider vinegar, it calms the rash and an anti-histaminic (Piriton). I used this when Peanut had nettle rash on her paws and she could not stand up or walk for nearly 2 days. 
This worked for us.


----------

